# best time/back saving equipment???



## soutz (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey guys been in biz a while now always looking to save time and energy and make the job that little bit easier through better ways of doing the job. Whats been your best peice of equipment that you have bought as a business owner as far as labor saving and money making?


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 26, 2006)

Skid steers and alturna mats. I have a Gehl 6640 hi-flo and a thomas t85. I have 28 alturna mats and I have been able to double my production and reduce my required labor force by 2 persons. Machines don't show up late or have fights with their girlfriends.


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 27, 2006)

The best thing to start off with would probably be either a Hiab Truck mounted or a Kanga. Then gradually work your way upto xander9727's level


----------



## JayD (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi,
The way I see it every piece of equipment you have correctly used is a back saver,we acquire more tools/toys as we go trying not bust our budget you start with the basics and build on that an its supposed to easier as go,just choose wisely...our best time saver...arguably would be our chipper,next our big saws so we can slice and dice the big stuff..but there always seem to more toys to buy..you know really all of our gear saves time and your back..its a good question really That can be answered in so many different ways.


----------



## CoreyTMorine (Dec 27, 2006)

MS200T, 38 foot ladder, being able to get the chipper to the brush either via a 4wd truck or skidstear and alturna mats. I use a kubota 3130 with hybrid/turf tires and a morbark twister 12. I can get right into the backyard with no matts and easy to fix turf damage. They each run about 25,000 USD. The tractor is as good as 4 brush draggers, and i can move the real heavy wood out roadside for the log truck.
But i have to say ive made alot more money with the ladder and ms200.


----------



## soutz (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the great replies. we specialise in small space work and our gear represents this good chipper with floatation tires,hsky stumpgrinder,hsky saws small to very large, heaps of rigging gear slim tipper trucks.I am always worried about turf damage so skid steers always make me hesitate in using them. The mats would certainly change that.   great stuff keep it coming.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 27, 2006)

Off the top of my head..........a Log Dolly and a Port-a-wrap!!!


----------



## Treetom (Dec 28, 2006)

I've found that my Swinger 200 with bucket grapple attachment replaces 3 ground guys. With turf tires there is zero damage to lawns even with heavy loads. Only 5ft wide. Can move large stump grinder in to tight areas. Moves brush and logs from back yards to road without a break. Bucket is great for stump clean up and dirt delivery to stump. Bought 4-cylinder gas used with homemade grapple, under 5K. Attached pic is after a paint job.


----------



## treebogan (Dec 28, 2006)

*Chipper winch*

Kiwi!

Good to see another on the site!Three things I recomend,an "Arbor cart" its a four wheeled trolly with long pins that you can stack small logs on and pull to the chipper.
2) Skid steer
3)Chipper mounted winch.It shaves a load of time off many jobs,pulling logs and brush bundles up hills etc.Also handy for rigging "zip lines" and in big removal situations.You can fit a hydralic winch to an existing chipper without too much drama


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 28, 2006)

Treetom said:


> I've found that my Swinger 200 with bucket grapple attachment replaces 3 ground guys. With turf tires there is zero damage to lawns even with heavy loads. Only 5ft wide. Can move large stump grinder in to tight areas. Moves brush and logs from back yards to road without a break. Bucket is great for stump clean up and dirt delivery to stump. Bought 4-cylinder gas used with homemade grapple, under 5K. Attached pic is after a paint job.



Wow thats sweet! Under 5k too, you yanks have it so better off then us aussies. Where did you pick it up from?


----------



## soutz (Dec 28, 2006)

thanx guys, love it,awesome getting everyones ideas and how they use them.treebogan you flew a long way for a kiwi.


----------



## treebogan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Yeah,is a long flight!*

Skid steer's and articulated loaders are two different things,the picture is of an articulated loader.The devise we use steers by decreasing the speed of the wheels on the side of the desired turn,like a bocat or a bulldozer.Our skid steer is a Vermeer that you stand on the back of,its bloody handy when it comes to moving bigger logs around a back yard but when you turn it it will rip up lawns IF you turn too sharpley.Also its really only designed for flat surfaces and due to having no suspension and high center of gravity it will tip over.So I hope this extra info helps you mate,time for another "Stein-grenade".


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 29, 2006)

Flat free tire replacements on the hand trucks and wheelbarrows.


----------



## B-Edwards (Dec 29, 2006)

I purchased a Dingo with a blown engine and replaced the engine (Kubota diesel) 
don't know if i would go that route again due to ignorance of a particular machine BUT, I love this thing.As being used the tires were worn out and they are foam filled ,being worn they don't mess up the turf extremely bad . This machine has saved us tons of back breaking labor. Guys keep posting this is a great thread for guys new to the business , and everyone for that matter.


----------



## elmnut (Dec 30, 2006)

branch manager grapple


----------



## JayD (Dec 30, 2006)

Elmnut,Elmnut...you got me drooling!!! LOL


----------



## elmnut (Dec 30, 2006)

If there are no gates...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 30, 2006)

*Back saver...*

Simple low tech device: The elastic back brace. Some may think you are wearing a Gut-B-Gone, but jokes aside, your back will last a lot longer and hurt a lot less wearing one of these. They sell (and use them) at Home Depot. Everyone's back goes out at some time or other. Gravity never sleeps. 

Biggest time saver here: Kubota tractor with bucket and auger and brush hog. I use it to push trees over with too (lots of flap about it on AS to push trees that do not fall with cuts and wedges, but the locals think I am a genious using it that way).


----------



## JayD (Dec 30, 2006)

I was drooling so much I forgot about the dam gates! something always brings you back to reality.

Windthrown, we always wear our back braces....didn't even think of it earlier


----------



## John464 (Dec 30, 2006)

JayD said:


> I was drooling so much I forgot about the dam gates! something always brings you back to reality.



Im pretty sure that toro dingo w/ grapple goes right through a standard gate


----------



## elmnut (Dec 30, 2006)

The dingo will go through a 36" gate


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 30, 2006)

elmnut said:


> branch manager grapple



I have one of those too. Used correctly it can save a ton of time.


----------



## elmnut (Dec 31, 2006)

They are light, strong, and simple. I am looking at the rake attachment also, I think it runs around 900.00, but not sure. Do you use dingos or another make? Toro is our pick due to service and parts availability. We currently have 3, all on tracks. Log dollies suck.


----------



## soutz (Dec 31, 2006)

in new zealand toro has just introduced the small track mini loader like the one pictured.do you use the rear foot plate or just walk behind?how do you find it on turf?


----------



## elmnut (Jan 3, 2007)

They are walk behinds, but Toro just came out with a platform attach., on order so I don't know how it works yet. It does fold out of the way. It is OK on turf with a good careful operator, on hot days we water the heavy traffic areas to avoid burning the grass. We also use alturna-mats alot.


----------



## osb_mail (Jan 14, 2007)

*log dollies are great*

I have not used them much with moving wood .But i have put alot of trees in the ground with one .I have planted 12to14ft trees that have 36inches wide root ball with them .They are cheap compared to a skid loader .They do require alot more work. But still $300 compared to $30,000.Big difference.


----------



## soutz (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the feed back so far, love to see more though. even simple mods for the time saving or back breaking work.keep them comin.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Streyken (Feb 19, 2007)

Nothing fancy, but one of my favorite pieces of equipment is a simple rope puller. Takes continuous standard 1/2" and has 1500 lbs of pull - great for when you're in the bush, only weighs a few pounds. Another thing that saves a ton of time on leaning alders, especially when it's raining, are 2.5' long 3/8" rope slings to hold the larger branches; no need to tie branches off and rope them down if you can hold on to them and swing them where you want. Usually bring up a dozen and send for more if needed.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 20, 2007)

Even for a small comapany a GRCS will raise productivity.

Everyone I have shown mine to has either bought one themselves hired me back.


----------



## soutz (Feb 20, 2007)

grcs???


----------



## John464 (Feb 20, 2007)

For us its our 76ft spider lift. 







Our Massey Furgeson loader helps on our clearing jobs, but much too big to use on someones lawn in residential work. Looking to get into a skid steer and have been eyeing ASV RC60 or Bobcat T190 

turf friendly & lift height are the most important things to me in a skid steer. I want to be able to cut trees in a few sections and get them in the truck or a dump trailer.


----------



## soutz (Feb 20, 2007)

that is so coooool. can you fit that on the back of your truck? Whats the cost on an item like that?


----------



## John464 (Feb 20, 2007)

soutz said:


> that is so coooool. can you fit that on the back of your truck? Whats the cost on an item like that?




while it gets narrow 38". its still fairly long at 21ft folded up in travel position. You need atleast a 20ft trailer with a GVW of 10,000


lift and trailer will run you about $125-$130k depending on your options and trailer setup.


----------

